# NAS Beratung



## Dragonheart100 (9. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich habe den richtigen Bereich gewählt?

Neu bestellte Hardware:
Intel G5400
Gigabyte H370M DS3H
4GB RAM DDR4 2400 CL15
Be Quiet Pure Power 10 400W CM
alte SSD: Crucial M500 240GB
alte HDDs :4TB WD Green, 3TB Seagate (aktuell im PC), min. eine WD Red werde ich mir noch holen (neu werde ich die WD Red kaufen)

Gehäuse: Fractal R5 /Bitfenix Phenom M

Verwendung: 
- Als Film/Musik Server -> Plex? (habe ich aktuell so übern PC laufen, bin aber gerne für andere/bessere Lösungen offen)
- Sicherung der Clients (PC, Smartphone, Laptop) - was bietet sich hier an bzw. überhaupt sinnvoll realisierbar?
- Sicherung Bilder auf Externe HDD -> Wie?
- Kann darauf auch PiHole o.ä. laufen? (vermutlich eignet sich ein separater PI3 besser, da der Server sonst durchlaufen würde?)
- ggf. Zugriff übers Netzwerk
- Zugriff über Smartphone
- VPN
- Mailserver (sinnvoll, Server müsste auch ständig laufen?!)
- Was sich noch ergibt

- Welches OS eignet sich am besten? (auf jeden Fall Linux,  hab ich auch beruflich zu tun habe und lerne gerne auch privat etwas dazu) FreeNas / OMV, Nas4Free, ...?

- Kann ich mehrer Platten (mit unterschiedlicher Kapazität) verwenden, welche als ein Volumen angezeigt werden ohne dass hierbei bei einem defekt einer Platte alles weg ist (also kein Raid0!)? 

- Aktuell sollen die vorhandenen Platten weiterverwendet werden (Bilder werden nochmals gesichert)

- Kann ich eine externe Hdd anschließen und ein automatisches Backup wird gestartet? D. h. ich schließe die externe ~1 x monatlich an für x Stunden und anschließend wieder ab und zwischendrinn wird vollautomatisch gesichert?

- Kann ich bisher verwendete HDDs von horizontal nach vertikal drehen (und umgekehrt) ohne eine erhöhte Ausfalltate zur riskieren?

- Wäre der Server auch für die Wiedergabe von DVDs / Blu Rays geeignet oder sollte ich mir dafür lieber ein separates Gerät zulegen?


Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hatuja (9. August 2018)

Ich baue mir auch grad ein neues NAS und habe einiges getestet.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Welches OS eignet sich am besten? (auf jeden Fall Linux,  hab ich auch  beruflich zu tun habe und lerne gerne auch privat etwas dazu) FreeNas /  OMV, Nas4Free, ...?


Getestet habe ich Freenas und OMV.
FreeNas ist gutes und vor allem stabiles System. Hat die bessere Hardware-Unterstützung und läuft auch mit exotischerer Hardware "runder".
Auch ZFS ist an sich toll. Natives SSD Caching und Snapshots, um nur 2 Vorteile zu nennen. Es hat jedoch den Nachteil, dass es sehr RAM-hungrig ist.
Außerdem ist einDisaster-Recovery komplizierter, da du auf einem neuen System erst einrichten und den Pool importieren musst.
Openmediavault nutzt die "normalen" Linux-Softwareraid-Mechanismus. Hängst du die Platten in ein x-beliebiges anderes Linux-System, wird das Raid dort erkannt und kann ohne Umwege eingehangen werden!

Ich habe mich letztendlich jedoch für Openmediavault entschieden. Das passt für mich einfach besser.
Zwei meiner Kritikpunkte an FreeNas passen auch auf deinen Anwendungswall:



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> 4GB RAM DDR4 2400 CL15


FreeNas ist, aufgrund von ZFS, sehr Speicherhungrig. Da sind 4GB definitiv zu wenig. Ab 8GB ist es Oookaaayyyy, gut läuft es ab 16GB RAM.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Als Film/Musik Server -> Plex? (habe ich aktuell so übern PC laufen, bin aber gerne für andere/bessere Lösungen offen)


Die "Multimedia-Unterstützung" ist bei Openmediavault mMn. einfach besser. MiniDLNA-Plugin installieren, Medien-Verzeichnis auswählen und los gehts! Wird vom TV sofort als Quelle erkannt und der Stream läuft wunderbar!
Bei Freenas gibt es lediglich ein Plex-"Plugin", das relativ umständlich zu konfigurieren ist. Durch die Kapselung der Plugins in Container (was prinzipiell ja sinnvoll ist), läuft Plex jedoch nur noch "parallel" zu FreeNas.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Sicherung der Clients (PC, Smartphone, Laptop) - was bietet sich hier an bzw. überhaupt sinnvoll realisierbar?


Je nach Client brauchst du eine Backup-Software oder kopierst die Dateien von Hand/Script auf das NAS.
Eine gesonderte "Backup-Share" auf dem NAS ist hierbei Sinnvoll, die nur eingebunden wird, wenn du auch das Backup durchführst.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Sicherung Bilder auf Externe HDD -> Wie?
> - Kann ich eine externe Hdd anschließen und ein automatisches Backup  wird gestartet? D. h. ich schließe die externe ~1 x monatlich an für x  Stunden und anschließend wieder ab und zwischendrinn wird  vollautomatisch gesichert?


OVM hat hierfür Plugins, die habe ich allerdings noch nicht getestet.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - ggf. Zugriff übers Netzwerk


Nunja, das ist der primäre Zweck eines NAS...



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Zugriff über Smartphone


Je nach Smartphone/OS und Anwendungsfall sind zusätzliche Apps nötig. Viele Dateimanager unter Android können SMB-Share ansprechen und somit auf das NAS zugreifen.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Kann darauf auch PiHole o.ä. laufen? (vermutlich eignet sich ein  separater PI3 besser, da der Server sonst durchlaufen würde?)
> - VPN
> - Mailserver (sinnvoll, Server müsste auch ständig laufen?!)


Da  du Zugriff auf das darunterliegende OS hast, könntest du jegliche Software nachinstallieren, auch wenn die NAS-Software dafür ein Plugin, o.ä. bereitstellt..
Ich halte das jedoch für nicht  unbedingt sinnvoll und trenne verschiedenen Dienste lieber auch physikalisch.
Für PiHole würde lieber einen dedizierten Pi benutzen! Je nach deinen Anforderungen könntest du dort dann auch den VPN Zugang einrichten.
Auch müsste für diese Dienste das NAS ständig laufen und dürfte nicht in den Standby gehen.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Kann ich mehrer Platten (mit unterschiedlicher Kapazität) verwenden, welche als ein Volumen angezeigt werden ohne dass hierbei bei einem defekt einer Platte alles weg ist (also kein Raid0!)?
> - Aktuell sollen die vorhandenen Platten weiterverwendet werden (Bilder werden nochmals gesichert)


Ja, das geht. Du verlierst allerdings Speicherplatz, da das kleinste Volume als "Maß" genommen wird.
Aus der 4TB WD und der 3TB Seagate könntest du ein Mirror mit 3TB erstellen.
Willst du ein Raid5 mit einer dritten Platte einrichten, sollte diese dann eine 3TB sein. Da hättest du ~6TB "Nutzkapazität". Eine größere macht keinen Sinn, da hier dann die 3TB Seagate limitiert.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Kann ich bisher verwendete HDDs von horizontal nach vertikal drehen (und umgekehrt) ohne eine erhöhte Ausfalltate zur riskieren?


Bei so etwas scheiden sich die Geister...
Es ist einerseits richtig, dass der Wechsel der Richtung der mechanischen Belastung zu einem höheren Ausfallrisiko führen kann.
Würdest du Festplatten aus einem System wiederverwenden, welche 2 oder 3 Jahre lang wirklich 24/7 gelaufen sind (was ich dann so oder so nicht empfehlen würde), würde ich die Einbaurichtung nicht ändern!
Bei Platten, die vielleicht nur ein paar hundert Stunden in einem Desktop-PC gelaufen sind, macht das mMn. keinen Unterschied!



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Wäre der Server auch für die Wiedergabe von DVDs / Blu Rays geeignet oder sollte ich mir dafür lieber ein separates Gerät zulegen?


Dafür würde ich ein eigenständiges Gerät empfehlen!


----------



## Dragonheart100 (10. August 2018)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Ich denke, dass ich auch zunächst OMV verwenden / testen werde.

MiniDLNA-Plugin kann nicht für Plex verwendet werden oder doch?
Was wird ansonsten stattdessen auf dem Client benötigt? 



Hatuja schrieb:


> Je nach Client brauchst du eine Backup-Software oder kopierst die Dateien von Hand/Script auf das NAS.
> Eine gesonderte "Backup-Share" auf dem NAS ist hierbei Sinnvoll, die nur eingebunden wird, wenn du auch das Backup durchführst.



Aktuell habe ich Windows, Android und iOS auf dem iPhone laufen. D. h. du kannst hier keine bestimmte Software empfehlen?

Okay, dann werde ich mal selbst suchen / rumprobieren für das Backup auf einer externen HDD, nachdem ich den Rest eingerichtet habe und alles läuft.



Hatuja schrieb:


> Je nach Smartphone/OS und Anwendungsfall sind zusätzliche Apps nötig. Viele Dateimanager unter Android können SMB-Share ansprechen und somit auf das NAS zugreifen.



Okay, gut. Gibt / Kennst du auch Apps für iOS (ja meine Freundin hat leider eins...)?

Ist mir dann auch bewusst geworden, dass das NAS ständig laufen müsste. Dann kaufe ich mir lieber mal  einen RaspberryPi o. ä. Macht vermutlich auch Sinn die Sachen physikalisch zu trennen.



Hatuja schrieb:


> Ja, das geht. Du verlierst allerdings Speicherplatz, da das kleinste Volume als "Maß" genommen wird.
> Aus der 4TB WD und der 3TB Seagate könntest du ein Mirror mit 3TB erstellen.
> Willst du ein Raid5 mit einer dritten Platte einrichten, sollte diese dann eine 3TB sein. Da hättest du ~6TB "Nutzkapazität". Eine größere macht keinen Sinn, da hier dann die 3TB Seagate limitiert.


Meines Erachtens sollte / müsste das ganze auch ohne Speicherplatzverlust gehen, gerade ohne Raid. Bei der Suche bin ich noch auf Snapraid / mergerfs gestoßen, was sich auch sehr interessant angehört hat. Ist wohl logisch ähnlich wie ZFS / btrfs, man benötigt jedoch keine ECC Ram, kann verschiedene Plattengrößen kombinieren und selbst wenn 2 oder mehr Platten ausfallen, kann noch auf die Daten der restlichen Platten zugegriffen werden.



Hatuja schrieb:


> Bei so etwas scheiden sich die Geister...
> Es ist einerseits richtig, dass der Wechsel der Richtung der mechanischen Belastung zu einem höheren Ausfallrisiko führen kann.
> Würdest du Festplatten aus einem System wiederverwenden, welche 2 oder 3 Jahre lang wirklich 24/7 gelaufen sind (was ich dann so oder so nicht empfehlen würde), würde ich die Einbaurichtung nicht ändern!
> Bei Platten, die vielleicht nur ein paar hundert Stunden in einem Desktop-PC gelaufen sind, macht das mMn. keinen Unterschied!


Hm okay, die 3TB ist mittlerweile über 9400h und die 4 TB über 5700h im PC gelaufen (kein 24/7). Sind immerhin 391 Tage bzw. 238 Tage. 
Ich werde jedoch vermutlich das Bitfenix Phenom (erstmal) stehend verwenden. Das Fractal ist mir doch zu groß. Das Bitfenix hat ja 3 vertikale und 2 horizontale (mit der schmalen Seite unten) 3.5" Plätze, dann werde ich erstmal die vertikalen u. a. mit den alten Platten und falls noch Bedarf da ist die vertikalen mit neuen belegen.
Alternativ werde ich das Gehäuse evtl. liegen betreiben, dann hätte ich 2 vertikale (meines Erachtens jedoch kopfüber) - diese dann für die alten - und 3 horizontal (mit der breiten Seite unten).



Hatuja schrieb:


> Dafür würde ich ein eigenständiges Gerät empfehlen!


Okay, dann werde ich mir einen Blu Ray Player zulegen, kannst du da irgendeine Marke empfehlen / nicht empfehlen (überlege auch gebraucht zu kaufen).


----------



## Hatuja (10. August 2018)

Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich auch zunächst OMV verwenden / testen werde.


Ja, selber ausprobieren ist immer das beste. Dann kannst du genau testen, ob alles was dir wichtig ist funktioniert oder du mit den Kompromissen leben kannst.




Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> MiniDLNA-Plugin kann nicht für Plex verwendet werden oder doch?
> Was wird ansonsten stattdessen auf dem Client benötigt?



Ich habe Plex nur vor einigen Jahren mal getestet, war für mich aber ungeeignet.
Plex ist ja mehr oder weniger um DLNA herumgebaut und zumindest damals konnte der Plex-Cliebt auch reguläre DLNA-Streams abspielen.

Da DLNA aber ein Standard für Audio/Video-Übertragung im Heimnetz ist, können eigentlich alle Streaming-Fähigen Mediaplayer DLNA Streams empfangen.
Ich schaue Videos lediglich auf TV-Geräten. Mein Haupt-TV, ein 5 Jahre alter Samsung, kann DLNA von Haus aus. Ich würde behaupten, dass jeder "Smart"-TV das kann!
An meinem zweiten Gerät, ein deutlich älterer "nicht Smart"-TV, hängt ein RaspberryPi mit OSMC als MediaCenter.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich Windows, Android und iOS auf dem iPhone laufen. D. h. du kannst hier keine bestimmte Software empfehlen?



Wirklich empfehlen nicht. Ich nutzte eigene Scripte (mit Robocopy unter Windows) für die Backups.
Auf meinem Android Smartphone kopiere ich ab und an mal die Fotos über die App "FileExplorer" auf eine SMB-Share auf das NAS.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Okay, gut. Gibt / Kennst du auch Apps für iOS (ja meine Freundin hat leider eins...)?


Leider nein, ich habe kein iOS-Gerät.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Ist mir dann auch bewusst geworden, dass das NAS ständig laufen müsste. Dann kaufe ich mir lieber mal  einen RaspberryPi o. ä. Macht vermutlich auch Sinn die Sachen physikalisch zu trennen.



Wenn es von vielen/mehrere Personen genutzt  wird und so oder so immer läuft, könnte man durchaus alles auf einen (entsprechend dimensioniertes) Home-Server packen. Dann würde ich allerdings die einzelnen Systeme darauf virtualisieren. Ansonsten sind bei einer "fehlkonfiguration" des VPN auch die Daten auf dem NAS in gefahr...



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens sollte / müsste das ganze auch ohne Speicherplatzverlust gehen, gerade ohne Raid. Bei der Suche bin ich noch auf Snapraid / mergerfs gestoßen, was sich auch sehr interessant angehört hat. Ist wohl logisch ähnlich wie ZFS / btrfs, man benötigt jedoch keine ECC Ram, kann verschiedene Plattengrößen kombinieren und selbst wenn 2 oder mehr Platten ausfallen, kann noch auf die Daten der restlichen Platten zugegriffen werden.



Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass du zumindes irgendeine Art von Redundanz wolltest.
Wenn nicht, kannst du die Platten natürlich zu einem JBOD zusammenfassen. Bei omv heisst es, meine ich zumindest, "Linear".



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Hm okay, die 3TB ist mittlerweile über 9400h und die 4 TB über 5700h im PC gelaufen (kein 24/7). Sind immerhin 391 Tage bzw. 238 Tage.
> Ich werde jedoch vermutlich das Bitfenix Phenom (erstmal) stehend verwenden. Das Fractal ist mir doch zu groß. Das Bitfenix hat ja 3 vertikale und 2 horizontale (mit der schmalen Seite unten) 3.5" Plätze, dann werde ich erstmal die vertikalen u. a. mit den alten Platten und falls noch Bedarf da ist die vertikalen mit neuen belegen.
> Alternativ werde ich das Gehäuse evtl. liegen betreiben, dann hätte ich 2 vertikale (meines Erachtens jedoch kopfüber) - diese dann für die alten - und 3 horizontal (mit der breiten Seite unten).


Ja, wie gesagt, da hat jeder eine andere Meinung. 10.000 Stunden ist mMn. aber noch nicht allzu viel. Außerdem ist die Belastung von 10.000 Stunden verteilt auf 4 oder 5 Jahre nicht vergleichbar mit 10.000 Stunden am Stück.
Aber wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, die Platten wieder in der gleichen Position einzubauen, würde ich das wahrscheinlich auch machen.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Okay, dann werde ich mir einen Blu Ray Player zulegen, kannst du da irgendeine Marke empfehlen / nicht empfehlen (überlege auch gebraucht zu kaufen).


Wenn wir wirklich einmal eine BD geschaut haben (was sehr selten ist da wir selbst keine BDs haben), musste dafür die PS4 herhalten. Mit "klassichen" BD-Player kenne ich mich absolut nicht aus.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (11. August 2018)

Hab ein Asrock J4205 ITX Soc extrem Stromsparend. 
Alles Mit Proxmox virtualisiert.
Darauf eine VM mit Openmediavault wo der Raid Controller direkt durchgereicht ist
PiHole in einem Container
Perfekt für mich


----------



## Hatuja (11. August 2018)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Hab ein Asrock J4205 ITX Soc extrem Stromsparend.
> Alles Mit Proxmox virtualisiert.
> Darauf eine VM mit Openmediavault wo der Raid Controller direkt durchgereicht ist
> PiHole in einem Container
> Perfekt für mich



Kannst du deine Konfiguration ein bisschen weiter ausführen?
Wie viel Ram?
Wie viele Festplatten und welche RAID-Konfiguration?
Hast du einen "konkreten" Verbrauchswert?
Wie ist die Performance/Datendurchsatz?

Das würde mich als Vergleich wirklich interessieren!


----------



## Dragonheart100 (15. August 2018)

Bekomme aktuell das Boot Image nicht zum Laufen (Laden/Installieren), werde es morgen mal mit einem anderem Usb Stick versuchen.

Ansonsten bin ich mir noch unschlüssig wie ich die Lüfter beim Bitfenix Phenom M am besten verteile. Das Netzteil saugt ja von innen ein, unten soll das Hitzeschild bei Festplattenmontage verbaut werden (aus welchem Grund?) und hinten und oben laufen aktuell je ein Lüfter, die auch rauspusten (arbeiten gegen das Netzteil?). Ansonsten wirbelt noch der CPU Boxed Lüfter Luft umher.

Zudem bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, welche/wie viele Festplatten ich mir kaufen soll, zur Wahl steht:
- 1 x 8TB
- 2 x 4TB
- 1 x 4 + 1 x 8 TB
- 2x 8 TB
Werde mir wohl die WD Reds kaufen. Derzeit habe ich ~6 TB Daten (eine 4TB WD Green möchte ich im NAS weiterverwenden). Könnte dann ggf. mit Snapraid / Mergerfs mich doch gegen Festplattenausfall schützen (bei min. 2 Platten) würde dabei jedoch auch 4/8 TB Platz verlieren.
Sind von den Platten irgendwelche besonders empfehlenswert / gar nicht empfehlenswert? Ggf. kämen auch noch die 6 TB Platten in Frage.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. August 2018)

Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> - Welches OS eignet sich am besten? (auf jeden Fall Linux,  hab ich auch beruflich zu tun habe und lerne gerne auch privat etwas dazu) FreeNas / OMV, Nas4Free, ...?




Auch wenn es eigentlich keine Rolle spielt, aber wenn du es schon explizit einforderst: FreeNAS ist keine Linux Distro, sondern basiert auf FreeBSD und somit auf Unix.

Im Betrieb ist das aber ziemlich egal, weil man es ja ohnehin nur über den Browser administriert.


----------



## shadie (16. August 2018)

Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Bekomme aktuell das Boot Image nicht zum Laufen (Laden/Installieren), werde es morgen mal mit einem anderem Usb Stick versuchen.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich mir noch unschlüssig wie ich die Lüfter beim Bitfenix Phenom M am besten verteile. Das Netzteil saugt ja von innen ein, unten soll das Hitzeschild bei Festplattenmontage verbaut werden (aus welchem Grund?) und hinten und oben laufen aktuell je ein Lüfter, die auch rauspusten (arbeiten gegen das Netzteil?). Ansonsten wirbelt noch der CPU Boxed Lüfter Luft umher.
> 
> ...



Bitte bitte hier aufpassen.

Raid gibt dir nur Datenverfügbarkeit / keine Datensicherheit.

Brauchst du Raid?
Raid braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn man seine Daten auch bei einem Ausfall einer HDD noch verfügbar haben will.
Ist das nicht notwendig / lass es weg!

Du brauchst ohnehin noch eine externe HDD um ein Backup zu erstellen.
Raid ersetzt kein Backup!


Bzgl. der OS Frage.

Ich habe viel rumprobiert und viele Ansichten sind sicherlich heute wieder falsch.

*Verschiedene Virtualisierungs OS´s wie : Proxmox, ESXI 6.5, Hyper V*
Die hatten aber alle das Problem, dass die HDD´s nicht in den Standby gehen konnten.
Sprich mein server dauerhaft 120W verballertthat.

*Nas Software*
Freenas / gut / frisst RAM zum Frühstück / Stromverbrauch i.O. / Virtualisierungsmöglichkeiten bescheiden!
OMV / gut / Stromverbrauch gut / Virtualisierungsmöglichkeiten bescheiden!
Xpenology / Bastelbude vor dem Herrn! meine eigene Meinung dazu, Finger weg wenn das system sauber durchlaufen soll / sollte sich mal ein Update installieren, was nicht geplant ist, kanns tdu dich von deinen Daten verabschieden.

Mittlerweile bin ich bei Unraid gelandet.
Für jemanden der einfach nur Daten ablegen will und diese sich nicht ständig ändern
Virtualisierung ein Thema ist
Und der gerne einen geringen Stromverbrauch haben will
Ist das ein super OS.

Ich nutze es mittlerweile seit......3 Monaten?
Habe einen Monat getestet / 1/2 Monat erweitert
Und dann gekauft.

Mein Server läuft nach aktuellem stand seit 22 Tagen durch, problemlos.
"nur" 22 Tage weil ich HDD´s ergänzt habe 


Zu Unraid sei gesagt, dass man sich das theoretisch auch selbst basteln könnte manche Funktionen.
Weil mir dafür die Zeit fehlt nutze ich den Komfort gebe die 70 € aus und lasse das system für mich machen.


Hatte eine lange Zeit ein einfaches ubuntu server am laufen, ging auch gut und kann alles was man braucht.
Und das kolo.


----------



## Hatuja (16. August 2018)

Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Bekomme aktuell das Boot Image nicht zum  Laufen (Laden/Installieren), werde es morgen mal mit einem anderem Usb  Stick versuchen.


Bei OpenMediaVault? Ja, das ist sehr "wählerisch" beim Boot-Medium... Versuche einen anderen, ordentlichen USB-Stick. (kein Werbegeschenkt, o.ä.)





Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Zudem bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, welche/wie viele Festplatten ich mir kaufen soll, zur Wahl steht:
> - 1 x 8TB
> - 2 x 4TB
> - 1 x 4 + 1 x 8 TB
> ...


UND


shadie schrieb:


> Bitte bitte hier aufpassen.
> 
> Raid gibt dir nur Datenverfügbarkeit / keine Datensicherheit.
> 
> ...



Du musst dich damit auseinandersetzten, was du willst. Ja, Raid ist kein Backup! Ein Backup vom NAS musst du, wenn dir deine Daten darauf wichtig sind, trotzem machen!
- Ist es dir egal, dass du im Fall eines Festplattenausfalls die Daten erst langsam aus dem Backup wiederherstellen musst? Dann brauchst du kein Raid.
In diesem Fall wäre es eigentlich egal, was für Platten du nimmst, solange deine Daten draufpassen. Bei großen Platten brauchst du dann halt weniger Platten um auf die gewünschte Kapazität zu kommen.
Weniger Platten heißt weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger lärm, weniger wärme und du hast noch mehr Steckplätze für eine spätere Erweiterung frei.

- Ist es dir wichtig, dass du jederzeit auf die Daten zugreifen kannst, auch wenn eine Festplatte ausfällt, dann brauchst du ein Raid.
Durch die Redundanz brauchst du hier natürlich mehr Platten, um auf die gewünschte Kapazität zu kommen. Dabei musst du die verfügbaren Anschlüsse berücksichtigen.

Darauf würde ich die Entscheidung aufbauen, was für Platten ich kaufe.



shadie schrieb:


> *Verschiedene Virtualisierungs OS´s wie : Proxmox, ESXI 6.5, Hyper V*
> Die hatten aber alle das Problem, dass die HDD´s nicht in den Standby gehen konnten.
> Sprich mein server dauerhaft 120W verballertthat.


Ja, das ist klar, da das NAS-OS nicht mehr direkt auf die HDDs zugreifen kann, sondern lediglich eine VHD bekommt. Auch die SMART-Werte können nicht mehr ausgelesen werden.
Behelfen kann man sich, in dem man die SATA/Raid-Controller direkt in die VM durchreicht. Die CPU und das Mainboard/BIOS müssen das aber unterstützen (Intel VT-d).
Dadurch kann die die VM den Controller wieder direkt ansprechen und auch die HDDs steuern.



shadie schrieb:


> *Nas Software*
> Freenas / gut / frisst RAM zum Frühstück / Stromverbrauch i.O. / Virtualisierungsmöglichkeiten bescheiden!
> OMV / gut / Stromverbrauch gut / Virtualisierungsmöglichkeiten bescheiden!
> Xpenology / Bastelbude vor dem Herrn! meine eigene Meinung dazu, Finger weg wenn das system sauber durchlaufen soll / sollte sich mal ein Update installieren, was nicht geplant ist, kanns tdu dich von deinen Daten verabschieden.


Freenas und OMV sind ja auch nicht als Hypervisor ausgelegt  !
Aber Xpenology kann ich so unterschreiben. Der Ansatz ist interessant und funktioniert so eigentlich auch ganz gut, aber für ein produktives System würde ich es auch nicht (mehr) einsetzen!


----------



## Dragonheart100 (16. August 2018)

Das Raid kein Backup ersetzt ist mir auch klar, allerdings bin ich hierdruch wenigstens etwas durch Festplattenausfall gesichert. Wichtige Dokumente / Bilder werde ich separat nochmals sichern (Der Rest Filme, Musik, etc ist mir zum Sichern nicht wichtig genug bzw. zu kostspielig). Bin mir allerdings noch unschlüssig, ob ich ein Raid / Snapraid einsetzen soll. Ich denke 10 - 12 TB netto sollten erstmal ausreichen. Würde also noch eine 6 / 8 TB Platte benötigen (ohne Snapraid o. ä.).

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden, musste im BIOS CSM enablen! Ein Marken USB Stick wurde verwendet (Sandisk). Bin fast verzweifelt, habe Boot Medien mit Unetbootin, Lili, Etcher, Win32DiskImager, UniversalUSBInstaller mit allen möglichen Einstellungen getestet...

Habe jetzt allerdings das nächste Problem, dass OMV die Ethernet Treiber nicht erkennt. MB ist Gigabyte H370M DS3H, wie bekomme / installiere ich diese am besten?


----------



## Dragonheart100 (17. August 2018)

Ich werde mir wohl zunächst mal eine WD RED 8TB holen. Dort gibt es aktuell die 80EFAX und 80EFZX. Die EFAX hat 256MB Cache (vs 128MB), ist neuer dafür nicht helium gefüllt? 
Auf Grund des größeren Caches tendiere ich zur EFAX oder würdet ihr eine ganz andere empfehlen?


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2018)

Das ist gar nicht so leicht zu sagen welche 8TB von WD Helium hat und welche nicht.
Ich hab da lange gesucht und Datenblätter zu beiden Modellen gefunden wo die Heliumfüllung erwähnt wurde.
Das Kontaktformular bei WD wollte mir dann zu viele persönliche Daten um direkt beim Hersteller nachzufragen, habs dann aufgegeben und eine Seagate Ironwolf gekauft.


----------



## Dragonheart100 (17. August 2018)

Spielt es denn eine Rolle, ob  diese helium gefüllt sind oder nicht bzw. was ist der Unterschied?
Habe gerade gelesen, dass bei WD/HGST alle mit >= 8TB und CMR mit Helium sind (also dementsprechend beide)


----------



## Zappaesk (17. August 2018)

Die mit Helium sollten leiser und sparsamer sein.


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2018)

Das Helium macht die HDD unter anderem stromsparender, für den Füllgrad vom Helium gibt es auch einen eigenen SMART-Wert.
Die entscheidene Frage ist für mich was passiert wenn das Helium weg ist?
Man wird von der SMART-Überwachung sicher mal eine Alarmmeldung bekommen, aber was macht man dann außerhalb der Garantie?
Wenn man es sich ausschen kann würd ich lieber eine Festplatte ohne Helium kaufen.


----------



## Dragonheart100 (17. August 2018)

Aber 5400 RPM ohne Helium sind immer noch lauter wie 7200 RPM mit Helium oder?
Also werde ich auf jeden Fall bei WD Red bleiben, ist nur noch die Frage EFAX vs EFZX.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. August 2018)

In einer der letzten c't Ausgaben ist ein ausführlicher Test der in Frage kommenden Festplatten drin. Da ist auch das Thema Helium mit betrachtet. Bin grad nicht daheim und kann deswegen nicht sagen in welcher das war. Aber mit google sollte sich das finden lassen.

Die Frage ist eben auch, ob man in einem privaten NAS das letzte Quentchen Geschwindigkeit braucht oder nicht andere Dinge viel wichtiger sind. FIlme usw. spielt ja nun wirklich jede Festplatte flüssig ab, dafür brauchts keine laute High End Platte und sehr große Datenmengen schiebt man ja auch nicht permanent hin und her.


----------



## Dragonheart100 (17. August 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> In einer der letzten c't Ausgaben ist ein ausführlicher Test der in Frage kommenden Festplatten drin. Da ist auch das Thema Helium mit betrachtet. Bin grad nicht daheim und kann deswegen nicht sagen in welcher das war. Aber mit google sollte sich das finden lassen.
> 
> Die Frage ist eben auch, ob man in einem privaten NAS das letzte Quentchen Geschwindigkeit braucht oder nicht andere Dinge viel wichtiger sind. FIlme usw. spielt ja nun wirklich jede Festplatte flüssig ab, dafür brauchts keine laute High End Platte und sehr große Datenmengen schiebt man ja auch nicht permanent hin und her.



Geschwindigkeit ist mir nicht so wichtig, wichtig sind mir primär Zuverlässigkeit und Lautstärke. Irgendwann danach kommt der Steomverbrauch und die Leistung.

Die CT 7/2018?

Da die EFAX neuer ist und mehr Cache bietet, tendiere ich eben zu dieser, falls diese jedoch erheblich Nachteile hat, wäre die EFZX die besser Wahl.  Helium gefüllt müssten jedoch beide sein?! (Wäre mir jedoch grundsätzlich egal, falls dies sich nicht bemerkbar auf Zuverlässigkeit und Lautstärke auswirkt)


----------



## Zappaesk (17. August 2018)

Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Die CT 7/2018?



Ja, das sollte die richtige sein:
NAS-Festplatten mit 3 bis 12 TByte Kapazitaet | c't Magazin


----------



## Dragonheart100 (17. August 2018)

Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt allerdings das nächste Problem, dass OMV die Ethernet Treiber nicht erkennt. MB ist Gigabyte H370M DS3H, wie bekomme / installiere ich diese am besten?



Kann mir jemand bei dem Problem helfen?


Werde vermutlich einfach die WD Red 80EFAX holen


----------



## Hatuja (18. August 2018)

Das wundert mich. Soweit ich es gesehen habe, wird bei dem Board der die integrierte Intel Nic verwendet.
Die Nic im H370 (so weit ich weiß ein Intel I219V) ist schon reltativ alt (von 2015), mit der hat OVM eigentlich keinerlei Probleme.
Hast du die Nic im Bios ggf. aus versehen abgeschaltet? Ist das Bios aktuell?

Hast du zufällig noch eine alte, dedizierte Netzwerkkarte? Du könntest schauen, ob die von ovm erkannt wird und dann ein Update des Systems machen.

Ggf. Problem Nr.7: Solutions to common problems ?


----------



## Dragonheart100 (18. August 2018)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Das wundert mich. Soweit ich es gesehen habe, wird bei dem Board der die integrierte Intel Nic verwendet.
> Die Nic im H370 (so weit ich weiß ein Intel I219V) ist schon reltativ alt (von 2015), mit der hat OVM eigentlich keinerlei Probleme.
> Hast du die Nic im Bios ggf. aus versehen abgeschaltet? Ist das Bios aktuell?
> 
> ...



Müsste meines Erachtens aktiviert sein, wird im BIOS etwas angezeigt.
Bei Debian 9.5 wird der Netzwerk Treiber auch nicht gefunden.
Das BIOS habe ich aktualisiert, das gleiche Problem (habe nochmals Debian getestet)
Habe nur eine WLan Karte da, die ich aber nicht dauerhaft nutzen möchte.
Kann ich die Netzwerktreiber irgendwo manuelll runterladen und dann installieren?

Ip addr meldet:
1: mut 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1
link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd  00:00:00:00:00:00 
    inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
      valid:lft forever preferred_lft forever
    inet 1/128 scope host
      valid:lft forever preferred_lft forever

Werde heute Abend / Morgen nochmal weiterschauen.


Edit: Werde mal manuell die Treiber runteralden und versuchen zu installieren: 
Download Intel(R) Netzwerk Adapter-Gigabit-Basistreiber fuer FreeBSD *

Edit2:
Die Treiber vom USB Stick werden bei der Installation auch nicht gefunden (gab die Option Treiber von Wechselmedien finden).
Werde mal direkt beim OMV Forum nachfragen.

Edit3:
Mit Windows kann eine Internetverbindung hergestellt werden, also im BIOS kann nichts verstellt sein.
Wollte auch manuell Treiber kompilieren, hierzu fehlt aber make (wieso ist das bei der Debian DVD1 nicht dabei?!) - muss ich wohl auch manuell nachladen...


----------



## Dragonheart100 (20. August 2018)

Ich hab mal die WLan Karte reingebaut und diese wird bei der Installation sofort erkannt. 
Scheint also definitiv ein Treiber Problem zu sein. Wie kann ich diesen nun nachinstallieren? Und am besten OMV oder Debian draufinstallieren?


----------



## Pladdaah (20. August 2018)

Schon mal Unraid von Limetech angeschaut? hab ich seit Jahren in Betrieb und läuft top


----------



## Hatuja (20. August 2018)

Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die WLan Karte reingebaut und diese wird bei der Installation sofort erkannt.
> Scheint also definitiv ein Treiber Problem zu sein. Wie kann ich diesen  nun nachinstallieren? Und am besten OMV oder Debian  draufinstallieren?



Kannst du mit der Wlan-Karte eine Internetverbindung herstellen?   Wie man unter OVM ein Wlan einrichtet weiß ich so allerdings auch nicht.  Da müsstest du ggf. auf das Debian darunter zurückgreifen.
Danach könntest du erst einmal direkt Debian aktualisieren (*apt update* und *apt upgrade*). Vielleicht gibts einen neueren Kernel, der die Treiber dann bereits mitbringt.
 Die "Installations-Images" von OVM, die zum Download angeboten werden,  hinken leider immer etwas hinterher. (iso=4.1.3, aktuell=4.1.9)



Pladdaah schrieb:


> Schon mal Unraid von Limetech angeschaut? hab ich seit Jahren in Betrieb und läuft top


Ja, das System scheint so zwar gut zu funktionieren, aber kostet hat noch mal 60-90€ für ein geschlossenes System. Und bin dann wieder vom wohlwollen eines Hersteller abhängig... 
Dann kann ich mir auch gleich wieder ein Synology oder Qnap kaufen, mit dem Vorteil, dass ich dort garantiert keine Hardware-Software-Kompatibilitätsprobleme habe.

BTW: Wenn man im Netz mal ein bisschen nach der Intel I219-V und Linux sucht, finder relativ viel über Probleme in der Kombination Asrock oder Gigabyte und 270 oder 370 Chipsatz. Man kann es zumindest kostenlos testen, aber wer weiß, ob Unraid damit nicht auch Probleme hat...


----------



## shadie (20. August 2018)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ja, das System scheint so zwar gut zu funktionieren, aber kostet hat noch mal 60-90€ für ein geschlossenes System. Und bin dann wieder vom wohlwollen eines Hersteller abhängig...
> Dann kann ich mir auch gleich wieder ein Synology oder Qnap kaufen, mit dem Vorteil, dass ich dort garantiert keine Hardware-Software-Kompatibilitätsprobleme habe.



ich will niemanden bekehren nutze das OS aber auch und habe für MEINE ZWECKE noch nix besseres gefunden.

Wenn man virtualisieren will + dateien ablegen will, ideal.
Finde das "Unraid RAID" super, es spinnen nicht alle hdd´s hoch, wenn man eine Datei abrufen will.
Ich kann festlegen welche Daten auf welcher HDD liegen und habe dennoch parität.

Nachteil dabei ist natürlich, dass man nur die Geschwindigkeit einer HDD hat, das gleiche ich mit einer 256gb SSD als Cache aber aus.

Kann jedem nur empfehlen der bisschen was testen will sich das anzusehen.
30 Tage kolo, kann aber um 2x 15 Tage erweitert werden.


zum Problem wegen der Netzwerkkarte kann ich leider nix sagen....
Eventuell noch ne 15 € Intl Nic dazu bestellen, die lief bei mir unter Linux IMMER.


----------



## Pladdaah (20. August 2018)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ja, das System scheint so zwar gut zu funktionieren, aber kostet hat noch mal 60-90€ für ein geschlossenes System. Und bin dann wieder vom wohlwollen eines Hersteller abhängig...
> Dann kann ich mir auch gleich wieder ein Synology oder Qnap kaufen, mit dem Vorteil, dass ich dort garantiert keine Hardware-Software-Kompatibilitätsprobleme habe.
> ...
> BTW: Wenn man im Netz mal ein bisschen nach der Intel I219-V und Linux sucht, finder relativ viel über Probleme in der Kombination Asrock oder Gigabyte und 270 oder 370 Chipsatz. Man kann es zumindest kostenlos testen, aber wer weiß, ob Unraid damit nicht auch Probleme hat...



Shadie hat eh schon fast alles gesagt - da kann ich nur zustimmen.

Unraid kann man ja auch gratis testen - hab ich damals auch gemacht und dann die basic mit bis zu 6 Platten geholt (~55€).

Für das, was ich damit mache (schneller Storage (gbit) - Ts3/cloud/Plex  und ein paar kleinigkeiten reicht das Ding mehr als aus. 

die Hardware ist mit nem pentium, b85 board, 4GB Ram und 3platten+ssd auch nicht gerade üppig ausgestattet ^^

lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ausprobieren kostet nichts und dazulernen schadet auch nicht, also was gibts zu verlieren außer zeit? 


und nein ich werde weder von LimeTech gesponsert, noch bin ich ein LTT-Fanboy


----------



## Dragonheart100 (22. August 2018)

Ich hab OMV doch noch zum Laufen gebracht. Nachdem ich zwar die WLan Karte bei der Installation auswählen und mit Passwort erfolgreich einrichten konnte, ging diese danach merkwürderweise trotzdem nicht.
Anschließend habe ich irgendwo nochmals nach dieser Anleitung den Treiber hinzugefügt: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS installation kernel doesn't support the Intel i219V gigabit controller.
Dies ging zwar zuerst auch nicht, nachdem ich jedoch die Rechte wir die alte Datei angepasst habe, davor waren diese offener(!),  ging das Netzwerk plötzlich nach dem Reboot! *-* 
Hatte auch noch ein anderes Problem, dass sich die Installation bei der Partitionierung aufgehangen hat, weil die SSD schon aufgeteilt und Debian davor installiert hat (Bei der Partionierung ist diese in einen Fehler gelaufen). Habe dann die Partitionen der SSD per gparted manuel gelöscht und anschließend lief die Installation sauber durch - wobei gparted natürlich beim Laden erstmal in einen kernel panic gelaufen ist. Bin dann echt fast ausgerastet!

Jedenfalls läuft OMV mit dem LAN Treiber jetzt und ich kann mich nach dem Urlaub an die Konfiguration machen, eine 8TB WD Red 80EFAX habe ich auch bestellt.


Werde mir Unraid trotzdem mal anschauen, auch wenn ich vermutich erst einmal bei OMV bleiben möchte.


----------



## Dragonheart100 (6. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich für OMV die Möglichkeit, dass der Server über WOL gestartet wird, sobald Plex am TV oder anderen Geräten gestartet wird?
Ebenfalls wünschenswert wäre das Starten, wenn ein Zugriff auf den Speicher angefragt wird, z. B. Windows PC möchte auf das Netzlaufwerk zugreifen wie wird dies am besten gelöst?

Das Ausschalten funktioniert, gibt es hier bessere / sinnvollere Einstellungen? 

Durchläufe: 4  
Warten: 300
Abschaltbefehl: Ruhezustand
ULDL-Rate: 50
Durschnittslast: 40
HDD-EA-Rate: 401
smbstatus überprüfen: an
Benutzer überbrüfen: an


----------



## Dragonheart100 (6. Januar 2019)

Welche Festplatte eignet sich besser für den NAS / Homeserver (läuft nur bei Bedarf)?
3TB Seagate: ST3000DM001-1CH166, bisher gelaufen: 9800 Std., 2600x eingeschaltet
4TB WD Green: WDC WD40EZRC.00SPEB0,  bisher gelaufen: 6100Std., 1700x eingeschaltet

Beide Platten sind schon vorhanden und laufen aktuell im PC. Würde eher zur WD tendieren, da diese nur mit 5400 Umdrehungen läuft und somit etwas leiser sein sollte? Andererseits hab ich gelesen, dass die WD Greens gerade im NAS oft ausfallen, ist da was dran?


----------



## 0815-TYP (6. Januar 2019)

Die ST3000DM001 hat allerdings auch nicht den besten Ruf. (Auch aus eigener Erfahrung)
Von den beiden Platten würde ich die WD Green ins NAS schrauben. 
Etwas leiser, geringere Temperatur, mehr Speicherplatz, weniger Laufzeit etc.

Ein Backup deiner Daten benötigst Du so oder so, wenn sie Dir wichtig sind.


----------



## Abductee (7. Januar 2019)

Die ST3000DM001 glänzte mit einer hohen Ausfallsrate (Charge?) und einem nervigen Klickgeräusch im Leerlauf (Firmware?).
Ich hatte zwei WD Greens im NAS und die liefen Jahrelang ohne Probleme. (kein RAID)


----------



## Dragonheart100 (8. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Antworten 
Werde in diesem Fall doch die WD Green ins NAS aufnehmen, die Argumente wie leiser, Speicherplatz und weniger Laufzeit hab ich mich auch schon überlegt.

Dafür, dass die ST3000DM001 eine hohe Ausfallrate hat, hält meine schon "lange".
Die Firmware der Seagate ist: CC24
Seriennummer: W1F2G026


----------

